# Logs & Female cat Galore . . .



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

Logs. . . . 


 


Female cat Galore


 




Got my 3rd load of logs today - only got about a half load today gonna get some more tomorrow.

Reactions: Like 1 | EyeCandy! 6


----------



## Jim Beam (Feb 17, 2016)

Can't decide which I'd rather have .......

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Custom Calls (Feb 17, 2016)

I spy a crispy van

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## ripjack13 (Feb 17, 2016)

Mmmm....yummy.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

JR Custom Calls said:


> I spy a crispy van



My mechanic keeps saying he's gonna pick it up "next time I'm out that way". I traded him the van for just getting it off the property. It won't bring but $100 right now.


----------



## Matthew Jaynes (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice load out you got there Brother.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 17, 2016)

Great looking logs Kev, I hope to see some pics when you open them up. The colors are always amazing.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## manbuckwal (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice haul !

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

woodtickgreg said:


> Great looking logs Kev, I hope to see some pics when you open them up. The colors are always amazing.



Just holler when you're ready for some.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2016)



Reactions: Like 1


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 17, 2016)

Holy Sheeite, That is a lot of primo wood! What is your theory on why the Box elder flames so much in your patch?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

Tony said:


>



Are you ready for some "firewood"?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

barry richardson said:


> What is your theory on why the Box elder flames so much in your patch?



I was a saint in another lifetime and the gods owe me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 3 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 17, 2016)

Kevin said:


> Are you ready for some "firewood"?


I might have to take you up on that next time I'm up your way.....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## DKMD (Feb 17, 2016)

What's that big lump of dirt on the end of the trailer? Root ball?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

Yes it's a root ball - a really really full-of-red one. I don't mess with root balls much but this one was irresistible. I will do a thread when I start the artsy fartsy stuff with it. I imagine a glass top will be inolved.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## ironman123 (Feb 17, 2016)

Nice stuff @Kevin .


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 17, 2016)

I see you haven't gotten you crispy car out of the woods yet.


----------



## Sprung (Feb 17, 2016)

NICE load of logs! Good to see you with a load of red logs again! It's a beautiful sight!

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## JR Parks (Feb 17, 2016)

Mighty fancy logs. You could sell them all at SWAT!!!


----------



## Kevin (Feb 17, 2016)

robert flynt said:


> I see you haven't gotten you crispy car out of the woods yet.



I see you still don't read entire threads yet.

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## HomeBody (Feb 18, 2016)

Is it bugs that makes the wood turn color? Gary


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2016)

It's a secret, if he tells you he'll have to kill you.


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2016)

Yes guys it's the bugs. I've never seen flames without bugs. I thought I had found a piece once with barbed wire turning the wood red but as I took it apart further it turned out to be bug-connected.


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 18, 2016)

id love a couple cookies off that bottom right log. what would 2.5 inch slabs cost?


----------



## Kevin (Feb 18, 2016)

APBcustoms said:


> id love a couple cookies off that bottom right log. what would 2.5 inch slabs cost?



All those are sold. That log sold for $105 a foot heart rot and all - so do the math on your cost per inch. Anything over 4' I can sell you because it is a 4' pallet and I no longer band anything less than 4' cants.

About to head back into the patch for a few more logs and the tractor. Then back home to mill. Life is rough.


----------



## APBcustoms (Feb 18, 2016)

is this beauty


Kevin said:


> All those are sold. That log sold for $105 a foot heart rot and all - so do the math on your cost per inch. Anything over 4' I can sell you because it is a 4' pallet and I no longer band anything less than 4' cants.
> 
> About to head back into the patch for a few more logs and the tractor. Then back home to mill. Life is rough.



no worries im looking for something with that shape and color. but its not a need


----------



## justallan (Feb 18, 2016)

Just friggin' amazing wood Kevin.
One day I'm going to come down there and see an entire chunk of that in person.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2016)

Nice and gorgeous aged logs! Wonder how the young lady has aged? Chuck


----------



## robert flynt (Feb 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> I see you still don't read entire threads yet.


Yep, But I did read it after the fact.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 18, 2016)

Great stuff . Seems that the tree bugs in South Dakota do not enhance the woods beauty . They simply kill the tree. The beetle in the Black Hills pine does add that nice blue color but it too kills the tree.


----------



## GaryL (Feb 18, 2016)

Kevin said:


> All those are sold. That log sold for $105 a foot




That's just a sad, sad statement for all of us but a great plus for your wallet!
Is this the old bait and switch....


----------

